# Suche Programmierer für Heller Bearbeitungszenter



## dodo (7 April 2008)

Hallo SPS Forum,
für ein Projekt, bei dem 15 Heller BAZ  mit KUKA Robotern kommunizieren sollen, suche ich einen Programmierer, der die Schnittstelle auf den BAZ programmiert.  
Falls jemand daran Interesse haben, bitte ich um eine PN oder eine eMail 
Der genaue Termin ist noch offen, vermutlich aber Ende Mai.
Der genaue Umfang ist auch noch nicht 100%ig geklärt, nach Absprache kann entweder die komplette Entwicklung und IBN an allen Maschinen durchgeführt werden oder einTeil der IBN kann von uns selbst übernommen werden.

Maschinen:
MC 25, MC 26, MCP 250,MCS 250

Ort: Saarland


Freundliche Grüsse


M.Doll
H.K. Simon GmbH


----------



## Uwe Kleine (10 April 2008)

*Interesse*

Hallo Herr Doll,

Ich hätte interesse an dem Auftrag, bräuchte aber vorher noch einige nähere Informationen.

1. Sind ein oder mehrere Roboter pro Zelle vorgesehen?
2. Art der Komunikation? (Profibus?)
3. Art der Steuerung im BAZ?
4. Ist die Schnittstelle auf der Roboterseite schon programmiert?
5. besteht das eigendliche Programm vom BAZ schon?

mfg.
Uwe Kleine
uwe-kleine@kleine-industrial-automation.de


----------

